# -----xd45



## Todd G (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, I just bought an XD45. Got to take it out after work tonight and shoot 30 rounds. I think I'm going to love this gun!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool I hope you do love it!

RCG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Todd G said:


> Well, I just bought an XD45.


Me, too. I already have a Service Model that is a real shooter - this one is a Compact - haven't had a chance to shoot mine, yet.


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bisley said:


> Me, too. I already have a Service Model that is a real shooter - this one is a Compact - haven't had a chance to shoot mine, yet.


Hey Bisley, let me know how that compact XD .45 shoots for ya. 
Im planing on getting one of those myself.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

mike.45px4 said:


> Hey Bisley, let me know how that compact XD .45 shoots for ya.
> Im planing on getting one of those myself.


They're great shooters. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

mike.45px4 said:


> Hey Bisley, let me know how that compact XD .45 shoots for ya.
> Im planing on getting one of those myself.


It shoots great, just like the Service Model. I've been carrying it every day for the last 2-3 months, and it conceals easier than the Service Model, without giving up anything in accuracy or reliability. I don't need the 'old one' at all, any more, but it's just too great a shooter to get rid of. I guess I'll just save it for a grandkid.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

They shoot really nice. They are 2006 Gun of the Year.


----------

